# Doing A " Silver " - What Does This Mean?



## Silver

Hi all

Several people, especially newcomers have asked what does it mean to do a "SILVER"?

Instead of explaining it each time, we can refer to this thread.

*Doing a "Silver" means getting a nicotine overdose to the point that you start sweating and have to lie down in a horizontal position, on a couch or on a bed to recover.*

From the start, let me say that this is not something to aim for. Nor is it something cool. This is a serious thing that one should try avoid. Hopefully my experience can help others.

*Where does it come from and why is it called a "Silver"?*

It is named after me because of something that happened to me at one of the initial JHB Vape Meets at Alibi.

VapeKing supplied me with my brand new Kayfun and Nemesis combo. I also was eager to coil my new IGO-L dripper for the first time. Thanks to @TylerD and @Tom, they expertly coiled and configured the devices for me, then asked me what juice they should load. I pulled out my VM Litchi 18mg.

I puffed away continuously on the Kayfun and only took breaks to drip and puff on the IGO-L. I was so amazed at the improvement in flavour (compared to my mini Protank 2) that I could not stop puffing. This was incredible. I was also trying to compare the vape on these two devices. I puffed virtually continuously for about 30 minutes.

Then I started feeling light headed. A sweat broke out on my forehead. I thought it was just from all the excitement. Then it got a bit much and the sweating increased. I was sweating inside my shirt. I went quiet and felt a bit removed from the situation and people around me. Then can you believe it, I started sweating on my legs, inside my chino pants. This was a first for me. I went to the bathroom (wasn't easy to walk) and splashed water all over myself a few times and wiped myself down. That wasn't helping. I was now quite worried. I returned to the table and couldnt sit up straight or even stand. It was so unpleasant that I had to find a couch to lie down on. I lay there for about 30 minutes and slowly I recovered back to normal.

What I had was a typical nicotine overdose. I think it was the volume in the short space of time that did it. Although I felt fine after I recovered, I was a bit weak for the rest of the day. And let me tell you that while I was suffering it was very unpleasant. I don't ever want to experience that again. Not fun at all.

Since then, whenever people have a nic overdose that makes them sweat and forces them to go lie down in a horizontal position, we refer to it as having done a SILVER. I see the term is now used more frequently and a bit more loosely.

Jokes aside, although we refer to this affectionately, this is not something to aim for. It's not "cool" to do a Silver. So especially to the newbies, when you start vaping at higher power on rebuildable kit, take it slow and to be safe, use lower nic strength juice. And if you do start feeling light headed, stop vaping immediately and drink water until it passes.

Hope that explains it.

Reactions: Like 19 | Agree 1 | Winner 15 | Funny 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 10


----------



## BumbleBee

Thanks for the explanation @Silver , now I too know the whole story, I've been picking it up over time and thought I knew but clearly missed a few points. I was under the impression that it had something to do with 36mg juice. Jeez man that sounds pretty hectic, a full on "silver" doesn't sound like something anyone should strive for. Turns out that this is not what I have experienced at all, and as soon as I feel that I've gone too far I stop, put down my vape and *grab a big glass of water*. I think the furthest I've gone is being lightly "silver plated"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie

lol that happened to me in the beginning stages but know that im on 6mg I don't suffer haha

tnks for the silver explanation @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK

Yea even though we make light of it, its quite serious.

Other symptoms include extreme light headedness, it feels like you are about to become unconscious (Bad if driving)
Loss of vision, due to the constriction of blood vessels and blood flow
And feelings of being near inches from death and completely helpless.

@Silver I can only imagine how it felt going through that at a meet of all places! Big up to you sir

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Nightfearz

Had that happen to me a few times, and never realized it was the vaping. When I did realize it was the vaping, it became easier to control. Now i just put the device down at the first signs of vertigo... But i think i should consider going for 6 mg.


----------



## MarkK

Yea just drop your nic strength 
Its the drippers really, they are much more efficient at delivering the dose of nic...
I drip all day and night long because its that hit I need ;D


----------



## WHeunis

Eish!

Like @BumbleBee said, never been completely silver before, but I actually do enjoy a touch of "silver plating".
Especially before bed.

But just a light coat of plating, nothing too serious.

Reminds me of the first time I smoked a lot of stinkies at a party, 2 decades ago...
Ahhh, sweet youth!

Seriously though kids, when the headrush kicks in, that's far enough!
Put it down and hydrate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Necris

i got myself a good one earlier with my mech and a 0 .7ohm dual coil,12mg doesnt play in a dripper.
I find my throat closes up first,get a knot in my stomach and i get shaky,nauseous and lightheaded.
this was in maybe 5 minutes of chain vaping adjusting coil height and fixing wicks!
I honestly think a lot of the symptoms i once thought to be PG related are in fact nic strength related.
tastebox arrives soon,so we shall know once and for all as i have avoided 50/50 and above pg mixes entirely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Thanks for the explanation @Silver
Sounds quite hectic, i guess we can all have a laugh about it now that it worked out fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Please make a sticky @Silver, for easier reference.

Lol, love the new lesser Silver, namely "Silver plated" - @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Please make a sticky @Silver, for easier reference.
> 
> Lol, love the new lesser Silver, namely "Silver plated" - @BumbleBee!


 
Thanks for the suggestion @Andre - this thread has now been "stickified"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

MarkK said:


> Yea even though we make light of it, its quite serious.
> 
> Other symptoms include extreme light headedness, it feels like you are about to become unconscious (Bad if driving)
> Loss of vision, due to the constriction of blood vessels and blood flow
> And feelings of being near inches from death and completely helpless.
> 
> @Silver I can only imagine how it felt going through that at a meet of all places! Big up to you sir


 
Thanks @MarkK 
Indeed, it is a horrible feeling. 
"completely helpless" and "it feels like you are about to become unconscious" pretty much sums it up.

Another bad thing was that it was the first time I had experienced it. So the fear of the unknown creeps in too. 
Not pleasant at all.

Yup, going through it at the vape meet was really not cool - I thought I would be out for the whole day... thankfully I recovered enough to rejoin the fun - but I was scared of the Kayfun and the dripper for a while...


----------



## Heckers

Kinda sounds like green fever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Very informative thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2pksmoker

I never want to 'silver'!!!!

If you even suspect the nicotine is making you sick, stop using your ecig immediately. For a very mild nicotine sickness, put some sugar under your tongue and let it absorb. Pixie sticks work wonders, or have a soda or pop. Eat and stay hydrated. The sickness should pass quickly.

When the overdose is serious or life-threatening, you need to be a bit more extreme. Make sure airways are not blocked or obstructed, make sure the person suffering is able to breath. Perform first aid. Most lethal doses will kill someone within the first hour of poisoning, *so the prognosis is good for anyone that makes it past the first 60 minutes*. lol!

Leakage of an ecig can cause ingestion (through the skin or mouth) and serious issues. Be prepared for coma or seizures with artificial ventilation. If the victim recently ingested nicotine, have them vomit (if they are not doing so already). In an emergency room setting activated charcoal is often administered. Usually these are cases of where a child drank someones liquid left sitting out. (very bad)

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 6


----------



## SmokelessFire

Hectic @Silver, know how you feel. At varsity I bummed a few analogs off a friend. Unbeknowns to me, she smoked 18mg while I was a social smoker at most!

Needless to say - i did a silver about 30min into the party! Not. Good. At. All.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SmokelessFire said:


> Hectic @Silver, know how you feel. At varsity I bummed a few analogs off a friend. Unbeknowns to me, she smoked 18mg while I was a social smoker at most!
> 
> Needless to say - i did a silver about 30min into the party! Not. Good. At. All.


 
I had a chuckle @SmokelessFire 
Doing a Silver on an analog - that's a new dimension altogether 
I haven't touched an analog in nearly 11 months - but I can imagine that a strong analog would now have a nasty effect on me.


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Several people, especially newcomers have asked what does it mean to do a "SILVER"?
> 
> Instead of explaining it each time, we can refer to this thread.
> 
> *Doing a "Silver" means getting a nicotine overdose to the point that you start sweating and have to lie down in a horizontal position, on a couch or on a bed to recover.*
> 
> From the start, let me say that this is not something to aim for. Nor is it something cool. This is a serious thing that one should try avoid. Hopefully my experience can help others.
> 
> *Where does it come from and why is it called a "Silver"?*
> 
> It is named after me because of something that happened to me at one of the initial JHB Vape Meets at Alibi.
> 
> VapeKing supplied me with my brand new Kayfun and Nemesis combo. I also was eager to coil my new IGO-L dripper for the first time. Thanks to @TylerD and @Tom, they expertly coiled and configured the devices for me, then asked me what juice they should load. I pulled out my VM Litchi 18mg.
> 
> I puffed away continuously on the Kayfun and only took breaks to drip and puff on the IGO-L. I was so amazed at the improvement in flavour (compared to my mini Protank 2) that I could not stop puffing. This was incredible. I was also trying to compare the vape on these two devices. I puffed virtually continuously for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Then I started feeling light headed. A sweat broke out on my forehead. I thought it was just from all the excitement. Then it got a bit much and the sweating increased. I was sweating inside my shirt. I went quiet and felt a bit removed from the situation and people around me. Then can you believe it, I started sweating on my legs, inside my chino pants. This was a first for me. I went to the bathroom (wasn't easy to walk) and splashed water all over myself a few times and wiped myself down. That wasn't helping. I was now quite worried. I returned to the table and couldnt sit up straight or even stand. It was so unpleasant that I had to find a couch to lie down on. I lay there for about 30 minutes and slowly I recovered back to normal.
> 
> What I had was a typical nicotine overdose. I think it was the volume in the short space of time that did it. Although I felt fine after I recovered, I was a bit weak for the rest of the day. And let me tell you that while I was suffering it was very unpleasant. I don't ever want to experience that again. Not fun at all.
> 
> Since then, whenever people have a nic overdose that makes them sweat and forces them to go lie down in a horizontal position, we refer to it as having done a SILVER. I see the term is now used more frequently and a bit more loosely.
> 
> Jokes aside, although we refer to this affectionately, this is not something to aim for. It's not "cool" to do a Silver. So especially to the newbies, when you start vaping at higher power on rebuildable kit, take it slow and to be safe, use lower nic strength juice. And if you do start feeling light headed, stop vaping immediately and drink water until it passes.
> 
> Hope that explains it.


 
Hectic one there @Silver
It's happened to me a few times, though not on the level that you had it.
On that note, I really with all juice makers would make a 3mg nic content juice.
I even diluted the 6mg juices I bought at the vape meet (except the Craft Vapour ones - they were perfect). Looks like I'll be on zero nic very soon (goal).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chef Guest

I'll never forget my 1st Silver

Was sitting at Vape Meet #3 and practicing for the cloud chasing comp. On 18mg juice! Very silly noob thing to do, but was busy testing all my lastminute.com coil builds.

Needless to say I think I drank about 1.5L of water in 3 minutes, and had @Chocolate Goddess fanning me with a pamphlet while my pupils dilated and I sweated it all out.

@HappyCamper @Gizmo @devdev @Rowan Francis and @Stroodlepuff were all laughing their arses off at me!

I still do it from time to time when I go on a tasting frenzy or am testing a new mod, but I've wised up a bit now and always stock some 0mg 100% VG for those times when the cloud chasing urge takes me!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall

My first silver came from the Twisp. Never knew the strength of an 18mg liquid. Luckily I was alone in my room, felt very dizzy and nauseous then had to sleep it of. Never again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Thankfully i have never pulled a true silver!

Having found out about what it is fairly early into my vaping journey, i guess i knew to be careful as to not let it happen to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Yiannaki said:


> Thankfully i have never pulled a true silver!
> 
> Having found out about what it is fairly early into my vaping journey, i guess i knew to be careful as to not let it happen to me


You have to do it properly at least once man!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

i reckon i get very close to pulling a Silver on a daily basis. i get to the light headed part and i stop for a while. but by then its too late. but at least the sweats hasnt started at that point lol.
im a chain vaper. so i just keep going until i feel i cant anymore


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> i reckon i get very close to pulling a Silver on a daily basis. i get to the light headed part and i stop for a while. but by then its too late. but at least the sweats hasnt started at that point lol.
> im a chain vaper. so i just keep going until i feel i cant anymore


Have you considered upping your nic?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Chef Guest said:


> You have to do it properly at least once man!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 

Maybe i'll pull one at the next vape meet  If i had to do it at home my family would probably think im dying due to nicotine overdose!


----------



## Silver

Doing a Silver is not a "cool" or pleasant thing
Really feels absolutely terrible.
I much prefer staying far away from Silver territory...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Have you considered upping your nic?


 

i actually came down from 18mg nic straight to 6mg. the nic hit was too hard for me and also i like to vape for longer periods at a time.


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> i actually came down from 18mg nic straight to 6mg. the nic hit was too hard for me and also i like to vape for longer periods at a time.


Maybe a happy medium would be 12 mg. Or maybe 12mg in one device and 6mg in the other to alternate. You must be going through juices like mad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Silver said:


> Doing a Silver is not a "cool" or pleasant thing
> Really feels absolutely terrible.
> I much prefer staying far away from Silver territory...


I agree with you completely! But sometimes it's a good thing to stand on the edge of a precipice and consider what might happen should you slip. 

Just my personal point of view. 

Doing a Silver taught me the limits and for me that's a very good thing.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Maybe a happy medium would be 12 mg. Or maybe 12mg in one device and 6mg in the other to alternate. You must be going through juices like mad.


yeah thats for certain. about 9ml juice for the day and sometimes a little more on the weekend.
maybe i could give a 9mg a try. i have very shallow breathing and i think this may contribute to this but anything above 6mg hits my chest really hard


----------



## Riaz

i usually only pull silvers when i get new gear, coz thats when you vape the crap out of it

and then things settle down, and so does your head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> yeah thats for certain. about 9ml juice for the day and sometimes a little more on the weekend.
> maybe i could give a 9mg a try. i have very shallow breathing and i think this may contribute to this but anything above 6mg hits my chest really hard


Yes, I remember you telling about that. Was wondering whether the extra sucking and chain vaping to get satisfaction from low nic might not be counter productive to that, but of course only your experience can really tell.


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Yes, I remember you telling about that. Was wondering whether the extra sucking and chain vaping to get satisfaction from low nic might not be counter productive to that, but of course only your experience can really tell.


 
very possible you are right in that regard. i will for the next 24 hours not chain vape. ill do my best to be a bit more reserved. try to cut out a 3rd of my vaping time and report back on whether there was a change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nearly pulled a "Silver" this morning - on a Sunday morning at 7 am of all times!

Probably the closest I've come since that infamous vape meet discussed in my original post.

I am testing a new coil and wick setup on my Reos - using Ekowool and ugly ribbon 
This morning's version came out at 0.6 ohms and I am using 18mg Blackbird.
5 or 6 toots and ......
- I had to go rinse my face.
- Slight sweating on the forehead
- Felt nauseous

But I didn't have to lie down, so it wasn't a full blown "Silver", thankfully.... I drank quite a bit of water and stopped vaping. I felt fine about 30 mins later.

Let's just say that I am quite impressed so far with this coil & wick set up. A bit more testing with some variations and different juices and I will report back on my findings. 

This morning's episode also highlighted a few things for me:
- with vaping, you are always learning and discovering
- be careful of @RevnLucky7 - specifically the combination of his Ekowool, Ribbon Vapowire and 18mg Blackbird 
- take it easy and if you feel funny, stop vaping and drink water!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Nearly pulled a "Silver" this morning - on a Sunday morning at 7 am of all times!
> 
> Probably the closest I've come since that infamous vape meet discussed in my original post.
> 
> I am testing a new coil and wick setup on my Reos - using Ekowool and ugly ribbon
> This morning's version came out at 0.6 ohms and I am using 18mg Blackbird.
> 5 or 6 toots and ......
> - I had to go rinse my face.
> - Slight sweating on the forehead
> - Felt nauseous
> 
> But I didn't have to lie down, so it wasn't a full blown "Silver", thankfully.... I drank quite a bit of water and stopped vaping. I felt fine about 30 mins later.
> 
> Let's just say that I am quite impressed so far with this coil & wick set up. A bit more testing with some variations and different juices and I will report back on my findings.
> 
> This morning's episode also highlighted a few things for me:
> - with vaping, you are always learning and discovering
> - be careful of @RevnLucky7 - specifically the combination of his Ekowool, Ribbon Vapowire and 18mg Blackbird
> - take it easy and if you feel funny, stop vaping and drink water!



I think with you almost pulling a silver it proves how impressed you are with your new wick setup. Always interesting to read your feedback. Such precise detail. Good advice to anyone nearing a silver too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho you have prodded me to try Ekowool again also with the flat ribbon kanthal I bought at the same time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Nearly pulled a "Silver" this morning - on a Sunday morning at 7 am of all times!
> 
> Probably the closest I've come since that infamous vape meet discussed in my original post.
> 
> I am testing a new coil and wick setup on my Reos - using Ekowool and ugly ribbon
> This morning's version came out at 0.6 ohms and I am using 18mg Blackbird.
> 5 or 6 toots and ......
> - I had to go rinse my face.
> - Slight sweating on the forehead
> - Felt nauseous
> 
> But I didn't have to lie down, so it wasn't a full blown "Silver", thankfully.... I drank quite a bit of water and stopped vaping. I felt fine about 30 mins later.
> 
> Let's just say that I am quite impressed so far with this coil & wick set up. A bit more testing with some variations and different juices and I will report back on my findings.
> 
> This morning's episode also highlighted a few things for me:
> - with vaping, you are always learning and discovering
> - be careful of @RevnLucky7 - specifically the combination of his Ekowool, Ribbon Vapowire and 18mg Blackbird
> - take it easy and if you feel funny, stop vaping and drink water!


Show us a picture of the setup once you are steady enough to take one, please. Probably in the Reomizer thread.


----------



## Silver

I found an old photo of the Feb 2014 Vape Meet where the "Silver" got its name

This is @Gizmo in the green shirt I think giving me my brand new Kayfun which I was amazed at. Lol, look what I was vaping at the time 







Tagging @JB1987 
That photo thread is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-pics.t799/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Silver said:


> I found an old photo of the Feb 2014 Vape Meet where the "Silver" got its name
> 
> This is @Gizmo in the green shirt I think giving me my brand new Kayfun which I was amazed at. Lol, look what I was vaping at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tagging @JB1987
> That photo thread is here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-pics.t799/



Protank FTW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JB1987

Silver said:


> I found an old photo of the Feb 2014 Vape Meet where the "Silver" got its name
> 
> This is @Gizmo in the green shirt I think giving me my brand new Kayfun which I was amazed at. Lol, look what I was vaping at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tagging @JB1987
> That photo thread is here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-pics.t799/



Haha this is brilliant @Silver . Look what I was vaping on, it was an RSST with SS mesh as the wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

JB1987 said:


> Haha this is brilliant @Silver . Look what I was vaping on, it was an RSST with SS mesh as the wick.
> 
> View attachment 111636



Amazing!!!
Looks very nice

I remember back then looking at you guys with your "fancy" rebuildables and thinking - my gosh, these guys actually make their own coils out of wire etc. They are crazy... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rooigevaar said:


> Protank FTW



You are right @Rooigevaar - that Protank was a winner
I think I had it on a variable voltage Vision Spinner. Remember those - hehe
Looked a bit weird because the tank was wider than the spinner - but I was cruising!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

JB1987 said:


> Haha this is brilliant @Silver . Look what I was vaping on, it was an RSST with SS mesh as the wick.
> 
> View attachment 111636


Snap! I still have mine, and they still work but aren't used very much anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Snap! I still have mine, and they still work but aren't used very much anymore.
> 
> View attachment 111637



Those SVDs @BumbleBee !!
Just marvellous

So nice that you still have the old gear. Museum worthy one day 

I'm thinking one day we should have a vintage vape hour.
We all take out our classics from yesteryear, shine em up, fill them and fire them up.
Then upload classic handchecks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Those SVDs @BumbleBee !!
> Just marvellous
> 
> So nice that you still have the old gear. Museum worthy one day
> 
> I'm thinking one day we should have a vintage vape hour.
> We all take out our classics from yesteryear, shine em up, fill them and fire them up.
> Then upload classic handchecks


That sounds like an excellent idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31

Thanks @Silver for this thread as this has now finally helped me conclude that I pulled quite a "silver" couple weeks back. 

I've always been a single coil vaper for quite some time but once the power bug and the need for something different bites you, it bites hard. Got very lucky as a colleague of mine wanted to get rid of his peerless rda and I gladly took it off his hands. We had a vape meet comig up at eaglevlei wine farm. I'd also gotten the ammit dual coil a few weeks before but only tried it for a short while because the vapour was a bit much.

As we all started rocking up for the meet, everybody sat down and started chatting and vaping etc. Me being one of the few vaping single coil. I thought it to be the best time to test my ammit again and whipped it on the voopoo drag. Started taking puff after after puff after puff. Then I thought, everyone is here with drippers and it looks awesome and so much cloud, let's try the peerless. Got a nice build in there and started vaping. 

After a very short while I started feeling weird. I knew I'd eaten but I was also a little sick. And pretty soon the nausea and sweating hit me. Ran to bathroom and say down for 15 minutes. Thought it had passed. Came back to the table and someone asked me to go get them a beer as they're not able to move past everyone. I walked up to the beer stand and suddenly as I paid my sight started to go black. I started having difficulty standing and I lost complete control of my legs and arms and passed out. Fell to the floor and needless to say scared the shit out of some people as I convulsed a little on the floor trying to get up. Definitely one of the worst experiences of my entire life and wouldn't want that experience on anyone. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Mender31 said:


> Thanks @Silver for this thread as this has now finally helped me conclude that I pulled quite a "silver" couple weeks back.
> 
> I've always been a single coil vaper for quite some time but once the power bug and the need for something different bites you, it bites hard. Got very lucky as a colleague of mine wanted to get rid of his peerless rda and I gladly took it off his hands. We had a vape meet comig up at eaglevlei wine farm. I'd also gotten the ammit dual coil a few weeks before but only tried it for a short while because the vapour was a bit much.
> 
> As we all started rocking up for the meet, everybody sat down and started chatting and vaping etc. Me being one of the few vaping single coil. I thought it to be the best time to test my ammit again and whipped it on the voopoo drag. Started taking puff after after puff after puff. Then I thought, everyone is here with drippers and it looks awesome and so much cloud, let's try the peerless. Got a nice build in there and started vaping.
> 
> After a very short while I started feeling weird. I knew I'd eaten but I was also a little sick. And pretty soon the nausea and sweating hit me. Ran to bathroom and say down for 15 minutes. Thought it had passed. Came back to the table and someone asked me to go get them a beer as they're not able to move past everyone. I walked up to the beer stand and suddenly as I paid my sight started to go black. I started having difficulty standing and I lost complete control of my legs and arms and passed out. Fell to the floor and needless to say scared the shit out of some people as I convulsed a little on the floor trying to get up. Definitely one of the worst experiences of my entire life and wouldn't want that experience on anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Jeepers @Mender31 

That sounds terrible. Certainly worse than my experience I had. I just had the sweating and had to lie down but I didn't actually pass out or have convulsions. My gosh. That must have been very bad.

Thanks for sharing this story because it can help educate folk about what to look out for and how to prevent this.

As a matter of interest, were you vaping juice that was stronger than your normal strength or was it just the single coil versus dual coil at higher power that was the culprit?


----------



## Mender31

I only vape 2 to 3mg juices and this was actually a 2mg juice but I think culprit was that I've never really vaped over 30 to 39 watts. On the dual tank and the dripper I had them at 50 watts and this was the first time vaping at that power plus the chain vaping definitely attributed to the matter. It also depens on each person's own history I think as I was never really a big smokers. Mostly had about 3 cigarettes a day depending on the day and during exams and partying more. But some people can easily transition from low wattage builds to high power. But some like me have to ease your system into it. The clouds overwhelmed me and I probably didn't hydrate enough either. Hopefully someone can learn from my experience and not make the same mistake I did 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Sounds like a mild seizure brought on by too much nicotine. My sympathies.


Mender31 said:


> Thanks @Silver for this thread as this has now finally helped me conclude that I pulled quite a "silver" couple weeks back.
> 
> I've always been a single coil vaper for quite some time but once the power bug and the need for something different bites you, it bites hard. Got very lucky as a colleague of mine wanted to get rid of his peerless rda and I gladly took it off his hands. We had a vape meet comig up at eaglevlei wine farm. I'd also gotten the ammit dual coil a few weeks before but only tried it for a short while because the vapour was a bit much.
> 
> As we all started rocking up for the meet, everybody sat down and started chatting and vaping etc. Me being one of the few vaping single coil. I thought it to be the best time to test my ammit again and whipped it on the voopoo drag. Started taking puff after after puff after puff. Then I thought, everyone is here with drippers and it looks awesome and so much cloud, let's try the peerless. Got a nice build in there and started vaping.
> 
> After a very short while I started feeling weird. I knew I'd eaten but I was also a little sick. And pretty soon the nausea and sweating hit me. Ran to bathroom and say down for 15 minutes. Thought it had passed. Came back to the table and someone asked me to go get them a beer as they're not able to move past everyone. I walked up to the beer stand and suddenly as I paid my sight started to go black. I started having difficulty standing and I lost complete control of my legs and arms and passed out. Fell to the floor and needless to say scared the shit out of some people as I convulsed a little on the floor trying to get up. Definitely one of the worst experiences of my entire life and wouldn't want that experience on anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Stew

Good reading. Thanks all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

I thought this thread was about the "Lone Ranger"!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## fbb1964

Question. Being long time ex heavy smoker after a long flight hit multiple marlboro or camel stinkies had the same experience a few times. It's not just vaping but strong stinkies do the same? . That's long time ago but it always puzzled me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

fbb1964 said:


> Question. Being long time ex heavy smoker after a long flight hit multiple marlboro stinkies had the same experience a few times. It's not just vaping but strong stinkies do the same? That's long time ago but it always puzzled me.



Yes, I dont see why not @fbb1964 
Stinkies also deliver nicotine (actually they deliver it much much faster than vaping)
So if you haven't had a stinkie for a long time and light up a few in a row I can imagine you would get some form of nic overdose too.
I recall getting a strong headrush occasionally when having that first cigarette after a long time (eg after a long flight)

If I cast my mind back to when I started smoking - i seem to recall feeling quite sick sometimes after having a cigarette or two on the balcony where I worked (i started late as a smoker - i was in my early twenties)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964

Thanks. So there we were drugging ourselves stupid and we didn't even know it. Makes me appreciate vaping all over!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

